# NE Schley/SW Macon county report



## Kawaliga (Dec 30, 2007)

This has been the worst season I have had in ten years as far as the number of deer sightings/shooting opportunities.There have been few tracks in the food plots. I hope it is better next year.I have put one doe in the freezer.


----------

